# Are certain plants dangerous for shrimp?



## Zambat (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm new here, so a big hello to everyone!
(Sorry if this had been asked before - I did a search but didnt come up with anything) 
I am planning to go down to my local pet shop to buy some more plants for my shrimp tank. I was going to get some new types that I havent tried using before - but wondered if any plants are known to be dangerous for shrimp? If so which ones? and how will I be able to tell when I am at the pet shop if they are dangerous or not? (the plants are not labelled) 
Thanks in advance


----------



## T_om (Dec 23, 2004)

I know of no aquatic plants that are dangerous to shrimp. 

Be aware, however, that some unscrupulous pet shops sell terrestrial plants as "aquatics". They melt away very quickly and I have no idea if any of them are dangerous or not.

Tom


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't know of any true aquatic plants that are harmful to shrimp. Do stay away from non-aquatic plants that some store sale as aquatic plants. Most plants that are striped or purple in color are non-aquatic. Here is a list that should help you... http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=11


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

I'll chime in and agree with the advice to avoid terrestrial plants. While they may not be harmful in and of themselves, when they do die (they really aren't meant to be submerged for long periods of time) they will release nutrients into the water. THIS could be harmful to the shrimp, as they are very sensitive to water quality, and ammonia and heavy metals are lethal in very small doses. Healthy plants are good at absorbing heavy metals out of a system, but when those plants die (as the terrestrial ones will) anything they've stored will be released. I actually have a plant book which says terrestrial plants are a valid part of an aquascape if you approach their use knowing they will last only a few months, tops. I disagree with this, as the conditions in which they were grown is unknown, and the risks associated with their demise are far too great to put into an aquarium, especially one containing shrimp.

I've seen some posts on other inverts forums asking about plant toxicity. I think this comes from similar discussions about houseplants. Philodendrons ARE toxic (a neurotoxin causes throat/lung paralysis), so you wouldn't want a pet like a dog or cat to ever have an opportunity to chew on them. And while Anubias are a relative of philodendrons, you'd have to be cutting the rhizome underwater to insure that the possibly toxic sap got into the water. Most folks will take their anubias out of the water to work on them. If you're still concerned about that, just follow a rule to only cut or divide your anubias while NOT in your tank. Then, put any recently-cut pieces in a holding tank (bucket) until the fresh cut has "cured", or scabbed over (about a day). Then, there will not be any more sap directly entering the water column. Cutting off a yellowed or spent leaf underwater should not pose a problem, as the majority of sap is in the rhizome. I've cut off a leaf here and there underwater, without disturbing the driftwood its attached to, and never had any issue.

But I wouldn't worry about healthy aquatic plants being toxic to shrimp. Some allelochemicals may build up over time, but with water changes and other biological activity going on in the tank, these should not be a problem. Besides, most are intended for other plants. This is why many snails will not touch healthy, growing aquatic plants, but will eat the fallen (dead) leaves. Once the leaf dies, the active compounds which inhibited grazing by herbivores (snails) are broken down, rendering the leaf edible.

Just keep an eye on your water quality with shrimp, make sure you don't have any sudden dieoffs of plants (ie, avoid terrestrials) and all should be well.

-Jane


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

There have been a few reports out of Europe that shrimp may be harmed by crypts and anubias. These have not been substantiated and I have read that many people have not had any problem keeping these plants with shrimp.

Good advice on avoiding the terrestrial fake "aquatic" plants since they can melt and mess up your water conditions.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Other than emersed H. Balsamica, I see no problems with aquatic plants being unsafe for shrimp.


----------

